

Introducing JS.js - atatiyan
http://tatiyants.com/?p=1180
a revolutionary new JavaScript library that could very well change the way you view web development
======
rescdsk
Vapor.js is way better. I find JS.js far too intrusive. "Be awesome"? It's
just that kind of thinking that keeps people from really getting things done.

~~~
atatiyan
I've looked at Vapor. To be honest, I found it to be without much substance.

~~~
vamsee
Oh, the lulz keep coming :)

------
arethuza
I actually learned something from reading the source code of JS.js: that there
is such a thing as the European Union Public License:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Union_Public_Licence>

~~~
atatiyan
I'm glad to be of service :)

------
PedroCandeias
Nice joke. But do you really mean to critique the current state of JS library
development? Why? Personally, I'm thankful for the bounty of useful libraries
out there. Long may jackasses with keyboards [sic] keep shipping *.js.

~~~
atatiyan
Thanks Pedro. I definitely didn't mean this as a critique of JS library
development. I'm actually very happy to see so many useful JavaScript
libraries out there.

------
joshmanders
/* DICKS.js */

D=8;

if(8===D) { document.write('DICKS.js'); }

You're welcome.

------
websymphony
Jokes Aside. Who doesn't really like these JS libraries? Are they making your
life easier? Umm Yea. Did you have to spend the time re-inventing the wheel.
Umm No. Why is he complaining then?

